# Short Edits from Colorado Trees / Pow



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice short and sweet.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> Nice short and sweet.


Thanks, man! I can't bear to watch the dead spots of route finding/line picking in other people's videos let alone my own


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

That looks really awesome man! My goal is to ride in conditions like that next season.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like fun.

Riding with a camera (especially in trees is really hard - you either get off balance by the hand holding the camera, or smash the camera on innanimate objects... or get the camera lens full of snow).

I hate bringing the camera and filming. But love the footage. MAYBE next season I'll film some more.......


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Looks like fun.
> 
> Riding with a camera (especially in trees is really hard - you either get off balance by the hand holding the camera, or smash the camera on innanimate objects... or get the camera lens full of snow).
> 
> I hate bringing the camera and filming. But love the footage. MAYBE next season I'll film some more.......


Are you talking about filming yourself? Because you could always just strap the camera onto your chest or something, if you just want the view.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Love these! TFS. Awesome. Looks like so much fun


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

basser said:


> Are you talking about filming yourself? Because you could always just strap the camera onto your chest or something, if you just want the view.



Yeah filming yourself. Chest or helmet mount is ok to film others (and there's even better options)..... but for your own footage it sucks.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

basser said:


> That looks really awesome man! My goal is to ride in conditions like that next season.


Thanks, I appreciate that and hope you get the goods next season!



F1EA said:


> Looks like fun.
> 
> Riding with a camera (especially in trees is really hard - you either get off balance by the hand holding the camera, or smash the camera on innanimate objects... or get the camera lens full of snow).
> 
> I hate bringing the camera and filming. But love the footage. MAYBE next season I'll film some more.......


Thanks man. Agreed, I've gotten pretty good at not hitting it on branches or covering it with snow...but holding it especially on any kind of pole is super distracting to me and after a few minutes I feel like I'm paying more attention to the camera than just riding. 
Basically I try to only film a handful of runs on a good pow day or backcountry. The headstrap gets decent first person footage, but I've always been a fan of a third person perspective...more exciting to watch I guess



snowangel99 said:


> Love these! TFS. Awesome. Looks like so much fun


Thanks for watching! Luckily riding is pretty much always fun


----------

